# Classic Muscle car?



## stuckduck (Jan 31, 2008)

My grand father passed away about 6 months ago and I was left with his fully restored 51 Hudson Hornet sedan. I have been bouncing the idea around to sell it and get me a classic muscle car.. I am a Chevy guy but dont mind the Dodges, they are just a bit pricey. so here is my question what would you get?


----------



## Mr Muleskinner (Feb 14, 2012)

I am getting close to finishing my 71 Formula 400. Ground up restoration that I have dumped a ton of money into. I have always loved the second generation (70-73) Firebirds. My wife has always loved the 68-70 Mustangs. Especially the 69 Boss 429. Old Cudas and Challengers are cool too. Never saw a GTO that I didn't like either.


----------



## bwhntr (Sep 12, 2007)

Great pic Muleskinner!!! Love that car. My first choices would be 67-68 Camaro or Firebird. Love those years. Can't argue with a GTO either.


----------



## Mr Muleskinner (Feb 14, 2012)

I'll post pics of mine once it is done. The car was stripped down to nothing. Put on a rotisserie (that we had to build from scratch since they are uni-bodies). Installed frame rail connectors, bored out the numbers matching 400 ram air, full touring suspension, rebuilt bullet proof tranny, ceramic headers, aluminum heads, stainless crossover exhaust, leather interior and every bolt that has gone back into it has been stainless steel. I also put in Trans Am ground effects. It still needs the final buff, cut and polish and the dash is getting re-burbished. It's a true money pit but I have always wanted a muscle car. I'll never get the same money out of it but I don't plan on selling it either.

My son will turn 16 this year and he has very grandeur illusions that he will be taking this car on pleasure cruises in the near future.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Since it will be a cold day in hell before I can afford one of these, I would like to buy a 427 Cobra repli-car made by Kirkham Motorsports.

The price isnt terribly bad considering all of the custom work they do to these cars. But I still dont have $60k lying around :x Guess I'd better sell a few guns


----------



## Wind In His Hair (Dec 31, 2009)

When it comes to that era and class of vehicles, I find myself leaning towards Mopar and GM. Kind of weird since all my trucks have been Fords or Toyotas. Anyways, a '64 Impala or '66 Goat have always been somewhere on my list. I also like Chevelles and Roadrunners a lot. Mustangs don't really do it for me, even with the current line up I prefer the Camaro or Challenger. I think I'm going to go watch the movie _Dazed and Confused_ now, because just about every car in that movie is awesome!

My dad grew up in the muscle car era in California, and it is great to hear the stories about him and his friends cruising up and down Highway 1 in their awesome cars. He had a Charger back in the day, and he is still sore about the new generation of Chargers being 4-door. :lol:


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

789 Chevy. Built on a Corvette C6 chassis, it uses parts from '57, '58 and '59 chevy cars. Beautiful but has all the modern handling and power.



















If we stick strickly to production vehicles, I love the old Dodge Chargers.

-DallanC


----------



## orvis1 (Sep 7, 2007)

Chevelle.. 70" 454 LS6


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

'75 Ford Pinto all the way

burnt orange of course


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

wyogoob said:


> '75 Ford Pinto all the way
> 
> burnt orange of course


A true beauty Goob. One for the ages!


----------



## Wind In His Hair (Dec 31, 2009)

I'm a Pacer man myself. :lol:


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Bax* said:


> wyogoob said:
> 
> 
> > '75 Ford Pinto all the way
> ...


Varoom, varoom, varoom!!


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

stuckduck said:


> My grand father passed away about 6 months ago and I was left with his fully restored 51 Hudson Hornet sedan. I have been bouncing the idea around to sell it and get me a classic muscle car.. I am a Chevy guy but dont mind the Dodges, they are just a bit pricey. so here is my question what would you get?


Any pictures?


----------



## pkred (Jul 9, 2009)

I got sun stroke sleeping in the hatch back of Pacer in the summer. I learned that when in need a Pacer makes one heck of a solar oven. You could probably slow cook a whole elk on the bone in that baby.


----------



## pheaz (Feb 11, 2011)

Got any pics of the Hudsen and whats the asking price?


----------



## stuckduck (Jan 31, 2008)

pheaz said:


> Got any pics of the Hudsen and whats the asking price?


I will have to find a picture of it. I was told its worth about 10K. He had some good ones but had to sell them over the years........1932 Terraplane pickup, 1949 Hudson hornet convertible,1952 Hudson convertible They was worth some coin. and a few old mid 40 and 50 dodges.

A far as Muscle car goes I really like the 1969 Camaro...


----------

